# can anyone recomend a place to buy dermabond



## Firethorn

Im trying to find online pharmacies that sell Dermabond. I think it would be great for the emergency kit. 
Ive had a few medical pros tell me "you CANT get it. Its only for the pro med field."  I get so tired of this mentality.


----------



## unregistered29228

You can use regular superglue if you can't get dermabond. I haven't tried finding it online, but I had good luck once using superglue on a cut on my finger. You have to make sure it's done bleeding and the cut is dry, and then it's simple. Burns like the dickens but does the job.

Here are two sites that sells Dermabond, if you want the real thing. It looks really expensive:

http://www.medstarsutures.com/servl...d/Categories?gclid=CPbw2677y5kCFRJdxwodm0_iuA

http://www.careexpress.com/products.asp?CATEGORY_ID=156&PARENT_ID=132&COMBINE=DHV12


----------



## r93000

Chemical composition- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Octyl_cyanoacrylate

Medical Suture Express- I don't know for sure whether they will sell to individuals.
http://www.sutureexpress.com/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=11


Veterinary grade- 
http://www.buybsn.com/Nexaband-Liquid-15-mL.html


----------



## r93000

Regular super glue is chemically different than surgical super glue. 

It contains methyl alcohol and can kill surrounding cells. That being said it has been used (and rumored to have been developed) for closing wounds during Vietnam- it was supposed to be a short term fix in order to get people to docs at the MASH units, not a long term wound solution. They have further developed the formulas into the current medical glues.


----------



## Firethorn

r93000 said:


> Chemical composition- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Octyl_cyanoacrylate
> 
> Medical Suture Express- I don't know for sure whether they will sell to individuals.
> http://www.sutureexpress.com/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=11
> 
> 
> Veterinary grade-
> http://www.buybsn.com/Nexaband-Liquid-15-mL.html



So, Im wondering about the difference in pet grad to human grade. The pet grade speaks as though its to cover a wound or cover stitches. But the human grade is to replace the use of stitches.


----------



## Grits57

Medical grade Derma-Bond is very expensive. If I have an area that I need to close I use regular old Super-Glue. And I scrub in surgery!! Can't scrub with an open wound...so I close it. It's not the best solution...but it works. And in an emergency situation....I wouldn't hesitate to use it. JMHO


----------



## r93000

Apologies  I linked you to the wrong Duraband product in the previous post. You are correct it is for declawing and similar type procedures. Closure makes TWO types of Duraband. Here is a link to the type used for closing incisions and some types of lacerations: http://www.buybsn.com/Nexaband-SC.html
Please shop around with other vet supply sources, as this company is selling at much higher price than others.

Closure Medical Corp makes both the Duraband products and the Dermabond product-
Scroll down to page 3:
http://www.business.wm.edu/NR/rdonl...9E9775B0B9A/0/Closure_Medical_Corporation.pdf


All of this being said, I must add that human and pet grade medical products are evaluated, approved for use, and produced with different care standards. I cannot suggest that you use vet products for human use, as it is not an entirely safe or legal practice. http://drugs.about.com/od/faqsaboutyourdrugs/f/animalRx_faq.htm


----------



## nomifyle

I just ordered some from Emergency Essentials. The price seemed reasonable to me too.

Judy


----------



## ucgi1

Hello you can purchase some from us.


I have the following items::


- Dermabond Topical Skin Adhesive - DHV12
- 2-Octyl Cyanoacrylate
- Unopened Sealed box 12 vials 
- Cloes Wounds
- No Sutures
- Sterile in the Box 
- Ethicon

Dermabond (1) Skin Adhesive/ One sterile vial

- Dermabond, Wound Closure 2-Octyl Cyanoacrylate
- New unopened Medic item used to close skin injuries
- Designed for topical repair of cuts and Closure of Incisions 
- Item is for single use remove risk of contamination
- No Suture needed
- High Viscosity formula
- Topical Skin Adhesive


- Shipping in US Only

US Postal Service Priority Mail

no return

Pay via Paypal [email protected]


Please email for price and detail

thx
Robert


----------



## Firethorn

Robert, whats your price? And where do you have feed back ratings?


----------



## Firethorn

oh, and what kind of business are you?


----------



## okiemom

I was told by a Dr. who deals with facial trama to use superglue on facial cuts as you don't have the stitch marks. I have since used it 3 times on my sons and it was great. No scary ER visits for the kids and no overpriced bills. Do be carefull to not stick yourself to the cut.

Super glue didn't change the area at all and there was no infection. The cuts were on the forehead so they were not too deep but I was worried about nasty acars. They healed perfectly. Great stuff.


----------



## 2BeFearless

Amazon carries it. Its worth the cost, as it is a thicker, smooth quality which can even be layered, and it handles movement better than either the vet quality or the crazy glue. There are how-to videos. I hope it's re-sealable. 

The vets probably use dermabond. I have the vet glue and have used it to seal a 1+ centimeter split on the back of my dog's foot pad, and on several of my own little splits in fingers. Like crazy glue, it does work to keep close a cut, but cracks easily; it turns into little row of very dry rocks, which can have cracks between them the whole length, when you layer it. Not too flexible. Also, is pretty temporary on a moving mammal or **** habalis. I reapplied several time to dog pad, and finally gave up. 

With crazy glue go look up the risks. Be careful about covering it -DON'T, as it can heat and create burns when covered with cotton. Covers, re-washing and ointments are not recommended for any skin glues. ~ K


----------



## 2BeFearless

There are also several other alternative brands, new types, and other options. Clotting crystals, clear dressing [contact tape]... finger crack, and heal crack repair. Hmmm I'll have to see what that is. Amazon.com : Dermabond Surgical Skin Glue


----------

